# Vanguard Club 420



## joshua24br (Mar 28, 2001)

Wanted Vanguard Club 420. I know this is a small boat for this site but I need some help to find a good source for a used one. Can anyone turn me on to a web site or club organization where there might be a few for sale. Thanks


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Lots of Club 420s are used by college and high school sailing teams. They are often eager to upgrade their fleets, selling their old boats. Sometimes they can be pretty beat, but the price can be right. Look up colleges near you with sailing teams.


----------



## miahmouse (Apr 11, 2001)

Colleges don''t use Club 420''s. That is, the 420''s they use don''t have a trap or spinnaker. They make a conversion kit you can buy though. Also, in my experiences most colleges use the boats until they''re used up. Try www.teamvanguard.com and go to the C-420 section, it''ll have a listing for used boats. If you need parts for it try www.battenpocket.com, I''ve found their prices to be the lowest(you''ll have to e-mail to get the prices).....good luck


----------



## sailpro4 (Dec 1, 2008)

i have one for sale with trailer for 2800 all rigging included with spinnaker trap and harnness


----------



## egeiser (Dec 29, 2008)

*Used 420*

Is your 420 still available? What is your location and the boat's/sail's condition?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Is your 420 still available? 
What year is it? condition?
Where are you located?


----------



## lizmark (Jun 1, 2004)

*420 parts wanted or old boat*

Looking for 420 parts or parts boat. Mostly need hardware, rigging, sails, dolly and possibly trailer.


----------

